# Notaustaster gesucht



## cindy (30 Dezember 2009)

Hallo weiß jemand wo man diese Art von Notaustastern günstig bekommt bzw. wie ist die korrekte Bezeichnung dafür Pilzkopfnotaustaster?


----------



## Chräshe (30 Dezember 2009)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo cindy,[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]das Teil gehört zu der Gattung „[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fuß- und Grobhandtaster FAK“:[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]FAK Komplettgeraet Not-Aus [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Typ* FAK-R/V/KC01/IY [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Best.-Nr. 229747 [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=229747&locale=de_DE[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Chräshe[/FONT]


----------



## cindy (30 Dezember 2009)

Nur leider nicht günstig in der Bucht zu bekommen.


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2009)

Gib in der Bucht mal "Buzzer Taster" oder "Grobhandtaster" ein:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grobhandtaster-B...romechanische_Bauelemente?hash=item4a9d69ecc5


----------

